# gearing up for big snow fall.



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

well I left work at 2pm and just now got into the house after preping for the big snow fall coming in tonight. 6-12" for my area with high winds and drift's.

So I had to put new belts on my ATV Blower which is a 3 hour job to take the drive apart put the new belt in and put back together. 

Then from this mornings plowing of 4" I had 2 cross bars on my rear tire chains break and most of the cross bars where getting thin so instead of fighting breaking cross bars for the rest of winter those came off and I took an old truck set I had and put em on the quad.

I took the tires off the ATV and put the tire up on my work table and from now on when I have to put tire chains on a quad I'm doing it that way. was super easy to work with the tire at waist level for putting the chains on. Let all air out of tire lay chain across table roll tire onto chain hook up both sided roll tire back forth length of table once or twice and then snug up chain due this twice air up tire put on quad done.

any way that's my afternoon getting ready for the next days snow removal excursion.

sublime out.


----------



## SportsmanJay (Dec 14, 2010)

Not as fun filled as your day, but I bought 5 gallons of extra gas... Weather man said last night 20"+ and this evening they now say 8"-14", so who knows! Suppose to start around 3-4am.


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

My rear brakes exploded, so I ordered new pads...but they didn't come in time. I attempted to fix the fronts, but 3 out of the 4 brake cylinders are siezed with no sign of breaking free.

Plowed without any brakes at all, and only had an issue when I unloaded from my truck a few minutes ago and backed right into my jeep. Fortunately, it was in the same spot that has some previous trail damage. 

Hoping the rear shoes show up tomorrow so I can do some clean up work and not have to worry about running into anything else


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

our weatherman sucks , and his pay should also but it doesn't why is that?

we got 4'' of heavier snow so i just said screw it andgot out the blower and walked thru it all, why do they make blowers for midgets? my neck hurts now dam it.

i am thinking of fabbing up some old blade to funnel the snow to the blower and attaching it to the front of my quad. and just go slow lol


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

some pics of the dig out of the big snow fall.
after getting dug out at home.









the path to rescue the quad with the plow.








action shot,








side shot for drift depth. the height of the blower is 19"









sublime out


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

did you tell your boy you will buy him a new one?














erector set that is


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

the plow quad is happy to be out and about,








working on digging out the play hose,

















carnage from this snow fall. was went through a set of drive belts on the blower, also the manual pull start rope on the blower broke the 3rd time I had to start it. blower ran like crap the first 2 hours.

broke 2 cross chains on the rear of the plow quad which I ended up putting on a different set of tire chains due to that set was getting real real thin. My power angle actuator bracket came loose from the push tube and then the other actuator wasn't working at all had to swap in my spare actuator. the bracket for the downforce was also loose and had to put a new cutting edge on the plow.

that is all sublime out


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

did you tell your boy you will buy him a new one? erector set that is. My thought exactly.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

all in fun sublime, i know why ya did it as i would do the same exact thing buddy, not everyone has a full metal fabshop.

i'm jealous you have a rideable blower, i have been pushing mine since my winch went down, imagine my old ass out there blowing snow all over me, and i don't care where ya point the chute it always comes back to me.

so do you have new chains yet?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

noooooo;1230424 said:


> did you tell your boy you will buy him a new one? erector set that is. My thought exactly.


yea well that part is a work in progress and that stuff is easy to work with.

the goal is to be able to get the whole blower lifted 1 foot off the ground and shave off the top half a snowplow bank back up and then power through the bottom half. the winch on the quad has the power to lift it all and my current thought is to use a Cycle country electric plow lift bolted to the dolly wheels and have that bring the blower up/down and 90% of the time the blower weight is carried by the dolly wheels but when I need to I can pick it all up for shaving off the top half of the city snow plow berms.

thanks for the comments guys.
you have any other ideas for being able to move the 4link set up/down but letting it float when down and then for up/down on the blower lift pivoting off the dolly wheel bars?

Sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;1230463 said:


> all in fun sublime, i know why ya did it as i would do the same exact thing buddy, not everyone has a full metal fabshop.
> 
> i'm jealous you have a rideable blower, i have been pushing mine since my winch went down, imagine my old ass out there blowing snow all over me, and i don't care where ya point the chute it always comes back to me.
> 
> so do you have new chains yet?


dugg in the back of the garage and found a set up old truck tire heavy chain that all I had to due to make em fit was move the last cross bar up 2 links. and they were wore pretty bad on the front side of the link's so I just put them on backwards to where on the back side of the links and they should last me a few years I hope. I am now down to just 1 pair of spare chains so gonna have to keep a lookout this summer at garage sales for more tire chains. usualy get a set for $10 or less.

I'll sell ya the whole unit for $6k, comes with 3point on back of quad and 60" rear blade as well. LOL

no winch yet?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

rub it in it's in the mail lol


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;1230580 said:


> rub it in it's in the mail lol


no rubbing it in would be posting up a Pic of my spare winch sitting on the shelf in the garage. I'd offer to send it to ya via FedEx but I already know how that would go. LOL

Good thing I'm in the house for the night and don't wanna go back out to the garage just for that.

though be glad your snowblower works for snow remval and your not having to shovel by hand.

ok I'm going to bed for the night.

hope to be back on tomorrow.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

haha i can take it as good as i can give it lmao i was gonna say the same thing about the boxes ofnew chains i have laying around hahaha but ya beat me to it .


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;1230607 said:


> haha i can take it as good as i can give it lmao i was gonna say the same thing about the boxes ofnew chains i have laying around hahaha but ya beat me to it .


ya but you can still plow snow on stock tires with out chains better than you can plow using a ratchet strap as a sub for a winch ROTFLMAO,

sublime out.

oh and more erector set playtime.

here's a pic of the heat source I use for the winter and on top is a 15 gallon grey tank from a RV this lets me know if Im losing water out of the heating system.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you bastid, i have been playin in snow since 12 last night,i am thinking plowing snow commercially and my neighbors are gonna come to an end quickly,

out of all places for my snoblower to run out of gas would have to be across the street lol

oh and the recoil is broke, i have to write up a thread in the commercial zone keep an eye out for it.

and now your being just plain MEAN hahahahahhahahahahaha naw pansy i got you


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

I ran my quad out of gas around the block...directly in the middle of the road the other day 

This thing doesn't have any reserve setting, so I tend to run it out on a regular basis.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPlow,
yea my recoil on the atv blower broke on the 3rd pull so I was stuck not straying far from elec power to use that to get it started. Plus it was running on old gas so It would due alot of dying on me. soon as I got dug out at home I went and got fresh gas for it and took the hand recoil off and over to a guy who fixed me up in 5 minutes where it would've taken me an hour to rethread that thing back together.



hgh, I try to make it a habit of filling up the quad after each plowing event my route takes me 2 blocks away from a gas station so I just drive right on over. 
that way I know I can alway's go through my route and not worry about gas.

unless the quad is still 3/4 full then I'll skip the gas station fill up.
though my quad has a fuel gauge that's easy to read.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea i am not good with recoils hahaha ive sold stuff cheap because it needed a recoil. i thought about hooking up all my lead cords across the street but the are dam heavy at 80' a whack lol

we had 5'' of the heaviest snow of the season,thats why i have the blower. a quad only goes about 5'before it says yea right, i was in a dually last night and the turbo is just a whining and all i was doing was spinning 6 tires lol


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

If you need more lift then it looks like you could put a pulley at the top of your uprights and winch from up there. It should give more lift. May have to extend the arms more so you can get more lift. The erector set comment was a light hearted joke.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

noooooooo you poked the bear wait till he starts busting your balls hahaha


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

That blower is so bad ass. It'd be way overkill for the kind of snow we get here in lower Michigan. We only get a couple snows over 8" a winter, and it normally warms up enough to melt off some of the banks so I can keep stacking.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

noooooo;1231505 said:


> If you need more lift then it looks like you could put a pulley at the top of your uprights and winch from up there. It should give more lift. May have to extend the arms more so you can get more lift. The erector set comment was a light hearted joke.


no problem I took it as such,

My problem is that I have 2 different things that need to be raised. the 4link for when I want the high clearance. Most of the time just I'm just pulling the blower back up on the dolly wheels an letting them carry the weight of the blower.

I only need the High lift for about %5 of time using the blower but it would make plow berms easy to get rid of. have blower high shave off the top half back up 2' drop down and then take out the bottom half. at the moment I can only get the blower to lift about 6".

my thinking is to put a CC plow lift on the dolly bar and use that for the blower up/down part and then use the winch on the quad for the 4link lift.

thanks again.
and if you got any ideas for me please post them up.

I though about using an electric actuator as well but that idea is on the shelf at the moment.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;1231510 said:


> noooooooo you poked the bear wait till he starts busting your balls hahaha


naaaa, I'm gonna let him off easy, just watched my company win the super bowl

Packer Stock holder here!!!!!!!!!!!!
only 0.000001% but still

Go Pack Go.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

hghgrad;1231517 said:


> That blower is so bad ass. It'd be way overkill for the kind of snow we get here in lower Michigan. We only get a couple snows over 8" a winter, and it normally warms up enough to melt off some of the banks so I can keep stacking.


yea, I have had it like 3 years and only use it around 2x a year and its still a work in progress but this last snow fall it saved my rear. I used it about 5 hours and really a big walk behind would due the same but this I can drive down the road and ride behind it and have more pushing power. for fighting threw drifts and plow berms.

last few years in south west WI, we seem to get 1 big 12" plus storm and about 3 8" stroms and those are the ones I use the blower on. depends on the time of year and such and how big my push piles are. at the moment my push piles are full any snow over 4" is getting the blower cause I can send the snow over top of the piles.

sublime out.


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

Could you get one of those cheap winches and mount it on the top crossbar somewhere? You could raise and lower the blower for the top part of the drift. Then use clips to attach the winch to your battery. Once you unhook the blower all of the parts to the second winch stay with the blower.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

noooooo;1232705 said:


> Could you get one of those cheap winches and mount it on the top crossbar somewhere? You could raise and lower the blower for the top part of the drift. Then use clips to attach the winch to your battery. Once you unhook the blower all of the parts to the second winch stay with the blower.


pretty much what I was thinking but use the Cycle country Electric Plow lift thought I don't know if that would have enough power for the lifting the blower though I could just put a pulley on the blower and double the cable back to increase the lifting force.

been watching for one on my local CL and haven't seen one yet this year.

was 2 last on CL most of the winter but I didn't have the 4 link set up or even know if that would be a viable option for use.

now that I have appx 7 hours of blower time with the 4link and it has withstood the riggers of use/abuse I'm on to the next phase of the plan which is blower tilt up/down and then 4link up/down.

sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i got my winch i got my winch , now after shoveling waistdeepsnowoff myhouse and 1/2 my shop roof it can sit lmao, i even got called into plow, the problem is i figured it would be 2 am and instead he called at 10 am.

so by that time i already blowed my driveway my neighbors driveway and was up on my roof, oh well i am done waiting on phone calls that don't come .


----------

